# Nocioni and Argentina just looking to win



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=worldchampsnocioni&prov=st&type=lgns





> MAR DEL PLATA, Argentina (Ticker) - Andres Nocioni said Argentina is not looking for revenge against Serbia & Montenegro in next month's World Basketball Championships. In fact, he doesn't even consider the defending champions the strongest team in its group.
> 
> *The rising star forward of the Chicago Bulls said his compatriots are not overconfident*, despite a silver medal in the 2002 World Championships and a gold medal in the 2004 Olympics. He also took somewhat of a slap at the Serbians, who have had their problems on the international stage of late.
> 
> ...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

another story about argentina's gold medal quest. plus the link to the _awesome_ FIBA website. luv the sumo.

http://www.fiba.com/pages/eng/fe/06_wcm/news/lateNews/FE_news_lateNews_arti.asp?newsID=14265


----------

